# Which one for CPL? 26 or 27???



## paine (Mar 2, 2007)

I am going to pick up one of the two to carry, which one would you get the Glock 26 or 27??? any pros or cons? I am thinking more of the 26. thanks.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

*glock 26*



paine said:


> I am going to pick up one of the two to carry, which one would you get the Glock 26 or 27??? any pros or cons? I am thinking more of the 26. thanks.


I have a g 26 and love the capability to have as a backup the magazine from the m 17 that holds 17 rounds.
I see this m 26 refered to in ll discussions regarding carry


----------



## dglockster (Jul 5, 2006)

The G27 gives you the option of three calibers on one frame.

Option 1: .40 caliber (the G27's standard config)

Option 2: 357SIG - buy a G33 barrel and drop it in the G27; no fitting required. Some people just use the G27 mags and some buy the G33 mags. Learn what works with your gun. Extractor and ejector do not have to be changed.

Option 3: 9mm - buy a *conversion* barrel in 9mm appropriate for the G27 (http://www.lonewolfdist.com/Detail.aspx?PROD=4298). Standard G26 barrels will not work. Buy G26 mags. In most pistols, the extractor and ejector will not have to be changed.

Using 9mm is an inexpensive way to sharpen your shooting skills while you get to know your gun.

For concealed carry, keep the original config of the G27.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

Just discovered the Walther PPS in single stack 9mm - what sweet gun for ccw


----------



## LaSalle (Oct 21, 2007)

I had the same problem with choosing either the 26 or 27. I went with the 26 since glocks (from what i've read) are more reliable when chambered for the 9mm. The differance in power is not a real big concern to me. I carry my 26 with an extended magazine with 11+1. My buddy has a 27 but it is not his carry gun though. 
Pros- 
cheaper ammo.
possibly more reliable. 
cons- uhhh dont know.


----------



## CHRGDGS (Sep 27, 2007)

I personally like the 26, just because I shoot the 26 better.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i own a 26 and have 2 model 17 mags for reloading
i believe in a tv program from 5 years ago on survival - there will be a lot of 9mm laying around since almost all armies use it
it is a baby glock and the recoil from a hot loaded 40 must be awesome


----------

